# Got $250 last night for a wedding I didn't shoot.



## dnavarrojr (Apr 22, 2011)

Got invited last minute to a wedding last night by a friend of the groom.  I was sitting in the back shooting pictures with my zoom lens when the hired photographer's camera just stopped working.  She didn't have a backup, so she paid me $250 to borrow mine.   I had the only other DSLR in the room.

I copied the photos off the camera to a DVD this morning and we met at a local coffee shop where I gave her the photos and got the cash.

She had been using a 7D, so her lenses worked on my T2i.  And her photos were pretty good, but I'm not a wedding photographer so my "pretty good" might not be someone else's.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2011)

Great story! Heh heh heh--YOU functioned as her "backup rental company"!! And wow, she wasn't chintzy either--a $250 rental was pretty generous of her...and yet, probably a heck of a lot less than the loss of reputation or any potential lawsuit judgement!! Sounds like a great win-win story all around, for all three parties involved.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 22, 2011)

Great for you!

Curious though........ why didn't she use her own memory cards?  Was it SD vs CF between hers and yours?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, good for her for finding a solution's to her problem and getting the job done.  Although, that should teach her that she NEEDS a backup camera if she wants to call herself a wedding photographers.

My question is....how much could she have got you for?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 22, 2011)

This story is so sad.  Seriously...


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 22, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Great for you!
> 
> Curious though........ why didn't she use her own memory cards?  Was it SD vs CF between hers and yours?


 
7D Uses CF cards, the T2i uses SD cards.


----------



## e.rose (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice way to make a quick $250!  



o hey tyler said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Great for you!
> ...


 
TYLER!  You got a tan!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 23, 2011)

e.rose said:


> TYLER!  You got a tan!


 
And a haircut!  Things like this will happen when you're gone!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool hair or die tryin


----------



## RaynaMcGinnis (Apr 23, 2011)

It is kind of sad that the paid photographer didn't have a back up. 

Also kind of unusual that you had the only other DSLR in the crowd. Every time I go to a wedding the crowd is full of them... which I find irritating, everyone is just flashing away and the lighting becomes so unpredictable. :-/


----------



## e.rose (Apr 24, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > TYLER!  You got a tan!
> ...


 
Apparently!  I need to try harder not to go MIA when I get busy.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 25, 2011)

e.rose said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


 
It's called having a life--I do the same thing too! :lmao:


----------



## dnavarrojr (May 1, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Great for you!
> 
> Curious though........ why didn't she use her own memory cards?  Was it SD vs CF between hers and yours?



Not sure...  My T2i uses SD cards, not sure what the 7D uses.  I had a 32GB card in my camera at the time because I had been shooting video earlier in the day.


----------



## dnavarrojr (May 1, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Yes, good for her for finding a solution's to her problem and getting the job done.  Although, that should teach her that she NEEDS a backup camera if she wants to call herself a wedding photographers.
> 
> My question is....how much could she have got you for?


 
You mean, could she have paid less to borrow my camera?  That's a good question.  She offered me $250 which is half the price of a T2i body, so it sounded right to me.  I just ordered a 21-day rental of a T3i from BorrowLenses.com for $250 shipped as backup for a video shoot I'm doing, starting next week.


----------



## dnavarrojr (May 1, 2011)

RaynaMcGinnis said:


> It is kind of sad that the paid photographer didn't have a back up.
> 
> Also kind of unusual that you had the only other DSLR in the crowd. Every time I go to a wedding the crowd is full of them... which I find irritating, everyone is just flashing away and the lighting becomes so unpredictable. :-/



There might have been another DSLR in the crowd, but all I saw were Point & Shoots and I think my camera stood out with my grip and other accessories on the camera.  The crowd was warned several times about no flash photography, although the wedding photographer was allowed to use flash.


----------



## msuggs (May 1, 2011)

First post so bear with me.

Great story. This makes a believer out of me about having a backup body. 
So is getting good pictures, the equipment, the user or both? 

I think both.


----------



## Joshonator (May 1, 2011)

Pretty awesome story. She didn't have a backup cam tsk tsk stk. I wish 250$ would fall into my lap like that .


----------



## Josh66 (May 1, 2011)

She was lucky that you shoot the same brand as her.  If you shot Nikon, she would have been screwed, and you would be $250 lighter.


----------



## Joshonator (May 2, 2011)

Or maybe she would've paid 400 to rent the camera and the lense .


----------

